# FET at the Lister: looking for advice



## Cassandra2015 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi all, I haven't been on this site for years. We had ICSI some years ago at the Lister which was successful and we have our lovely son who is now 6. 

We are now finally ready to try for our FET... we've left it a bit late, I'm 42, but this is when was possible for us. I would like some advice on FET, particularly on natural FET which is what our consultant Dr Wren at the Lister had recommended when we went for a consultation about 2 years ago. We have 4 Frozen Embryos, all were good quality blastocysts conceived when I was 34.

I was hoping to start the process with my next period, i.e. this month! I wonder whether there's a lot to do to prepare though, and I'm being a bit hasty?

Some questions:
--what are the pros and cons of natural versus medicated FET at my age (42)?
--we are planning to thaw and hopefully use only 1 frozen embryo at a time as we don't want to take any risk for twins. Does that make any difference do you think?
--we are planning to do the FETs one after the other, IF of course the embryos thaw well. Does that sound OK to you?
--and generally...what's the process like and how long does the whole thing take from start to finish?
--chances of success?

Best wishes and thanks in advance very much for any help


----------



## Cassandra2015 (Jul 14, 2015)

hello, just bumping this up to hopefully get some advice.


----------



## lubieloo (Oct 5, 2013)

And another bump from me. Would love to hear what some of the more experienced girls say xxx


----------



## susie7600 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi ladies, sorry I can't help as I've only had a fresh cycle but have you seen this thread? x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=336030.0


----------



## IloveWesties (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Cassandra congratulations on your DS. I love hearing positive stories 

I may be able to help with some of your questions - I'm with the Lister, also under Dr Wren, and am currently on a natural FET cycle (transfer booked in for Tuesday). 

The deciding factor on natural vs. medicated cycle is purely down to whether you ovulate naturally. It's not down to age at all. If you do ovulate then you'd be a candidate for natural cycle. That mimics your natural cycle so the whole thing is pretty quick. If you do a mediated then you'd start a couple of weeks before so that's more like six weeks.

In terms of thawing / transfer numbers - we have five frosties and have also chosen to thaw one at a time / transfer one. We're really trying to avoid multiples if at all possible. 

In terms of success rates, I asked Dr Wren whether transferring two would increase the chance of pregnancy over having one and the answer was yes, fractionally by 5%. This is obviously a stat that is unique to my circumstances/age but I would reccomend asking her the question of it would help you make a decision. We felt that a 5% increase wasn't worth it when we considered the stat that by transferring two embryos we would be increasing our chance of having a multiple pregnancy by 60%. It's a very personal decision so you just have to weigh things up depending on what you feel is right for you.

Feel free to ask any questions and good luck!🍀

Oh and the Lister cycle buddies thread is full of lovely ladies and lots who have experience of FETs (this is my first so I'm no expert!) so I'd definitely reccomend that you say hello on there  Here's the link: www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=329459.0

Westies xx


----------

